# Proxeed



## lyndy lou (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi

I have been looking to see if there are any products whcih help improve sperm quality, and the main one which appears is called proxeed.
Do you know anything about this product? Is there any medical evidence to support its effectiveness?

Thanks

L


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi L,

Sorry don't know anything about this particular product or if there is reliable data on any effectiveness compared to other products/treatment regimens. There are quite a few threads around the site about improving sperm quality, mainly in relation to lifestyle changes and mineral/vitamin supplements. If you do a search then you'll come up with lots that might help. Here's just a sample to start with:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229510.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211556.0

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

